# garnishing brisket - a vid



## monty3777 (Jun 29, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eib9YXEp0jk&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eib9YXEp0jk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 30, 2008)

great video, thanks.


----------

